# Littlestone Seniors team event.............Tuesday 2nd August 2022



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2021)

Anybody fancy making up a team to play in the Seniors 4BB Stableford event at Littlestone??
Team of 4, best 2 scores to count on each hole.
Standard summer green fee rate is £90.00
Cost to enter a team is £240.00 so that's only £60.00 a head and includes food.
Age limit is 55+
Let me know if interested.......

Fourball betterball

1. Smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Spongebob59
4. IanM
5. Richart
6. Blueinmunich
7. Leftie
8. TXL

Reserves.
1. Fish


Texas Scramble

1. Smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Blue in Munich
4. Richart???


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2021)

If still of the world, and that Mrs D hasn't booked a holiday, I'd be keen Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2021)

Just thinking about your putting Chris 😱😱😱😱😱...... Can I come back to you please mate???
🤔🤔🤔🤔😉


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Just thinking about your putting 😱😱😱😱😱...... Can I come back to you please Chris???
🤔🤔🤔🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

No problem with the putting cos BlueinMunich wants to join us and he'll carry me


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 18, 2021)

Id be interested but no way of knowing how things will be after the surgery


----------



## IanM (Sep 18, 2021)

I could be persuaded if I can sort out additional games that week!


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2021)

Sounds good to me Rob. Think I just sneak in on age.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2021)

Looks like we could enter two teams of four as Richard, (Blue in Munich), is up for it as well. And Leftie!! 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			I could be persuaded if I can sort out additional games that week!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ian
this competition is part of the Littlestone Open Week and there are other competitions there starting from the Monday.
I am also possibly interested in playing in the Texas Scramble they are holding the day before (Monday 1st). It's a medal, teams of 4.
There are also the following events taking place....
Weds 3rd "Team Waltz" mixed Stableford
Thurs 4th Mixed Stableford event, same format as the one on Tuesday but with ladies able to play obviously!
Friday 5th Ladies and Gents mixed pairs Stableford.

I have tried to download an official entry form from their website but I don't think the link is working properly, as all I'm getting is a load of gobbledygook when I click on it.
I have emailed the club to see if they can send me an official entry form for the various competitions.
As I say, I'm keen to play in the Texas Scramble on the Monday too. I can easily get a couple of days off work, (I might even be retired by then!), and can think of no better place than Littlestone to spend a couple of days in the sunshine whacking golf balls!!
Green fee for these events are all £60.00 for visiting golfers. A bit of a bargain when you consider the quality of the course, and it should be in really good nick at that time of year.

*If anyone else is interested in entering the Texas Scramble on the Monday let me know. As I say, it's a medal competition, not Stableford.*


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			I could be persuaded if I can sort out additional games that week!
		
Click to expand...

its during summer hols so can’t confirm this early, but welcome at Prince‘s if dates work.


----------



## IanM (Sep 19, 2021)

Sounds like a plan.  Haven't been to Princes in ages


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2021)

*Latest.........*

*Fourball betterball*

*A team
1. Smiffy
2. Richart
3. TXL
4. Leftie*

*B team
1. Chrisd
2. Blueinmunich
3. IanM
4. Not Fish*



*Texas Scramble
1. Smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Blue in Munich
4. Richart*


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

I am sure I can help out... just need to make 100% sure of my availability.  A couple of things to sort out.  I have downloaded an entry form ready for it!  Assume rest of team are "in?"   I could play in the Texas too potentially if not full...

But I am also thinking... I have never played The London Club... that's on the way down, not played Chart Hills and rest of Kent Coast since 1997  

EDIT:  *RYE anyone?*


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



*Latest.........*

*Fourball betterball*

*Team 1
1. Smiffy
2. Richart
3. TXL
4. Leftie*

*Team 2*
1. Chrisd
2. Blueinmunich
3. IanM
4. Spongebob59*

**Looking for a volunteer to organise Team 2.*

*Reserves.
1. Fish*


*Texas Scramble
1. Smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Blue in Munich
4. Richart??? *

Click to expand...


Scramble good for me Rob, assuming a bed for the night.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2021)

richart said:



			Scramble good for me Rob, assuming a bed for the night.

Click to expand...

No problems Rich.
I'll move into the spare room
😉


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2021)

Three more players and we can make another team up with Fish 
What a shame Liverpoolphil and Paperboy aren't old enough
😳😳😳


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Three more players and we can make another team up with Fish
What a shame Liverpoolphil and Paperboy aren't old enough
😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

It’s ok - Fish can be on standby for you as it’s links so it’s prob going to be a bit too windy or too much rain on that day for you 😳


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			I am sure I can help out... just need to make 100% sure of my availability.  A couple of things to sort out.  I have downloaded an entry form ready for it!  Assume rest of team are "in?"   I could play in the Texas too potentially if not full...

But I am also thinking... I have never played The London Club... that's on the way down, not played Chart Hills and rest of Kent Coast since 1997  

EDIT:  *RYE anyone?*

Click to expand...

I'm probably playing Chart Hills on Friday this week, it'll be interesting to see how the work has gone. Rye is difficult to get on and is mainly 2 ball or foursomes, the London Club is good


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s ok - Fish can be on standby for you as it’s links so it’s prob going to be a bit too windy or too much rain on that day for you 😳
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			I am sure I can help out... just need to make 100% sure of my availability.  A couple of things to sort out.  I have downloaded an entry form ready for it!  Assume rest of team are "in?"   I could play in the Texas too potentially if not full...

But I am also thinking... I have never played The London Club... that's on the way down, not played Chart Hills and rest of Kent Coast since 1997  

EDIT:  *RYE anyone?*

Click to expand...

You do know there's two courses at the London. You'd need a buggy if you're going to play 36 in a day there.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			You do know there's two courses at the London. You'd need a buggy if you're going to play 36 in a day there.
		
Click to expand...

They don't allow non members on the Heritage Course as far as I know ?


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

Looking at the terrain, I'd need a buggy full stop!   

Now, I just need to find someone who has connections at Rye...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2021)

Any more for any more???
We have two confirmed teams for the 4bb on the Tuesday, 1 confirmed team for the Texas scramble on the Monday.
With IanM expressing an interest in the Texas Scramble and Fish on the reserve list, only two more players required to make up another team for that, and three more to make a third team up for the 4bb.


----------



## IanM (Sep 21, 2021)

Crikey Smiffy... Kent in August, St Melly in July...you'll get me shot!!


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2021)

chrisd said:



			They don't allow non members on the Heritage Course as far as I know ?
		
Click to expand...

you are correct


----------



## IanM (Sep 21, 2021)

When the dust has settled on teams etc, I'll see if any interest in London or Chart Hills whatever... got to rattle my contacts, someone must have a Rye connection!


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2021)

IanM said:



			When the dust has settled on teams etc, I'll see if any interest in London or Chart Hills whatever... got to rattle my contacts, someone must have a Rye connection!
		
Click to expand...

what about north foreland?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2021)

All booked and paid for, thanks to Chrisd for sorting out team 2, ( or the B team as we like to call it)😉😉😉

Monday tee off 11.20
Tuesday tee off 11.20 & 11.30
Cushty 
😉😉😉


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			All booked and paid for, thanks to Chrisd for sorting out team 2, ( or the B team as we like to call it)😉😉😉

Monday tee off 11.20
Tuesday tee off 11.20 & 11.30
Cushty
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

 Assume we will be having a little wager with the B team. Hopefully A team will be going off first, as I know a couple of the B team are really slow.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2021)

richart said:



			Assume we will be having a little wager with the B team. Hopefully A team will be going off first, as I know a couple of the B team are really slow.

Click to expand...

But the "B" team just happen to know James, James and Jake in the pro shop 🤫🤫


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2021)

richart said:



			Assume we will be having a little wager with the B team. Hopefully A team will be going off first, as I know a couple of the B team are really slow.

Click to expand...


Shame we can't get three more players to make up another team with Fishy 
Then we'd have a right team of C's...🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Bratty (Sep 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			what about north foreland?
		
Click to expand...

Great course that. Loved it when I played it. @IanM you should strongly consider it.


----------



## IanM (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking at the map, N Foreland is a run from Littlestone.   

Will get some planning starter next week. But all ok for the game


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Looking at the map, N Foreland is a run from Littlestone.  

Will get some planning starter next week. But all ok for the game
		
Click to expand...

It is a fair old run, I reckon well over an hour


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			what about North Foreland?
		
Click to expand...

Quickest I've ever played 18 holes.....

His tee shot at the par 3 5th is a joy to behold.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 1, 2021)

If I'm back at Canterbury, I'll take you round there, if you'd like to ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2022)

Unfortunately, SpongeBob has had to pull out so Fish has swum in for the B team...


----------



## IanM (May 25, 2022)

That's a reminder, I haven't organised my travel yet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately, SpongeBob has had to pull out so Fish has swum in for the B team...
		
Click to expand...

Rob, is Leftie going to be okay for this as he's dropped out of High Elms & Cooden?


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2022)

He intimated that he "should" be okay as it's not until August but I will double check with him.


----------



## DaveR (May 26, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Quickest I've ever played 18 holes.....

His tee shot at the par 3 5th is a joy to behold.







Click to expand...

Not the most comprehensive course review I've ever watched


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			He intimated that he "should" be okay as it's not until August but I will double check with him.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's good news Rob. 

Click to expand...

I have emailed him this morning, will update as soon as I know 👍👍


----------



## Leftie (May 26, 2022)

Had a call from Smiffy this afternoon so thought I'd better log in. 

The short answer is - I don't know.  I flippin'hope so though.  I haven't played since end of Feb/beginning of March although I have walked half a dozen holes with mates a couple of times recently just to get out of the house - going stir crazy.  My physio won't let me swing a club yet though.  Things _seem_ to be gradually improving but who knows?   If I feel that I can't make it then I'll give plenty of notice so that a reserve/sub can be used.

Appreciate the concern chaps


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Had a call from Smiffy this afternoon so thought I'd better log in. 

The short answer is - I don't know.  I flippin'hope so though.  I haven't played since end of Feb/beginning of March although I have walked half a dozen holes with mates a couple of times recently just to get out of the house - going stir crazy.  My physio won't let me swing a club yet though.  Things _seem_ to be gradually improving but who knows?   If I feel that I can't make it then I'll give plenty of notice so that a reserve/sub can be used.

Appreciate the concern chaps 

Click to expand...

I really wish you well Roger.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I really wish you well Roger.
		
Click to expand...

As do I.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 26, 2022)

All the best Leftie👍


----------



## Leftie (May 29, 2022)

Thanks chaps.  I feel a bit of a fraud really.  It's "only" a musculoskeletal problem, nothing potentially life threatening like some of you guys have gone through.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Thanks chaps.  I feel a bit of a fraud really.  *It's "only" a musculoskeletal problem*, nothing potentially life threatening like some of you guys have gone through.
		
Click to expand...

But it's buggering up your golf, which is a part of your life, so is life changing; so let's cut out this  about being a fraud please.  It's okay not to be okay about whatever it is mate, and no one here is judging you on how bad it is, just pulling for you. 

Hopefully see you at Littlestone.


----------



## IanM (Jun 7, 2022)

Does anyone want my space at Littlestone?  I have got so much on around that time the prospect of a another run from South Wales to Kent means too much travel in a short time!   It was £60 which I'd like back!  

Otherwise, no worries  and I will get myself down there!


----------



## Leftie (Jul 8, 2022)

Well guys.  Providing there's no adverse reaction to me starting to "play" again, I should be good for Littlestone.  The team might have to carry me a bit but I'm sure that I'll help out on some holes.

Looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Well guys.  Providing there's no adverse reaction to me starting to "play" again, I should be good for Littlestone. * The team might have to carry me a bit* but I'm sure that I'll help out on some holes.

Looking forward to seeing you all again.
		
Click to expand...

Back to normal then Roger


----------



## Bratty (Jul 8, 2022)

@Leftie, wishing you all the best.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2022)

Bratty said:



@Leftie, wishing you all the best.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you're not playing Bratty 🤔


----------



## Bratty (Jul 9, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I'm surprised you're not playing Bratty 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Mercifully, I've got 7 years before I join you old buggers!!! May not look it, but I'm not ready to buy a chipper and a ball retriever just yet. 🤪


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Well guys.  Providing there's no adverse reaction to me starting to "play" again, I should be good for Littlestone.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger
🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Leftie (Jul 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Back to normal then Roger 

Click to expand...

Cheeky sod lol.

It would take more than 1 team to carry you though


----------



## Leftie (Jul 11, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Bugger
🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

Thought that you would be pleased


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Cheeky sod lol.

It would take more than 1 team to carry you though 

Click to expand...

Harsh but fair.

And if I was nice to you then you’d only worry 😉😁


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2022)

Is everything ok for this still?  

I still haven't organised a game on the way down (see other thread)  -any golf happening on the Monday? Any meeting for a beer on Monday?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Sorry haven't been responding on this, been away on hols, just got back now.
I am assuming that Chrisd has the replacement player for Spongebob sorted now???


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 16, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry haven't been responding on this, been away on hols, just got back now.
I am assuming that Chrisd has the replacement player for Spongebob sorted now???


Click to expand...

Chris has this sorted now 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Chris has this sorted now 👍
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant.
All systems go.
My swing is honed to perfection.


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2022)

Everything ok for this still?

 I'm staying near Ashford on Monday night. Not sure if I'll get a game on Monday, will see on the trip down


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2022)

IanM said:



			Everything ok for this still?

I'm staying near Ashford on Monday night. Not sure if I'll get a game on Monday, will see on the trip down
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know mate.
Rich and I are planning to get there around 10.30 or so for a coffee etc.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			As far as I know mate.
Rich and I are planning to get there around 10.30 or so for a coffee etc.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you got the email from Littlestone Rob. Looks like 10.30 meet up both days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I assume you got the email from Littlestone Rob. Looks like 10.30 meet up both days
		
Click to expand...

Can you let me know those details for the 4th man please Chris?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I assume you got the email from Littlestone Rob. Looks like 10.30 meet up both days
		
Click to expand...

Did indeed mate. We'll be there
👍👍👍


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can you let me know those details for the 4th man please Chris?
		
Click to expand...

I tried phoning you yesterday without luck, I'll bell you after my dinner this evening  if that's ok


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2022)

I played a club match at Littlestone Warren (the small course) and looking at the main course it was pretty brown but still a great links  course. Apparently they have spent £750k on improvements in the last year. Looking forward to next week


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 27, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I played a club match at Littlestone Warren (the small course) and looking at the main course it was pretty brown but still a great links  course. Apparently they have spent £750k on improvements in the last year. Looking forward to next week
		
Click to expand...

You will be impressed,  it is a great course.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			You will be impressed,  it is a great course.
		
Click to expand...

I've played it many times as it's only 30 minutes away from home. I did shoot a gross 74 once when everything gelled . No chance of that any time now


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2022)

The Sec at Rye is a member at Littlestone.   His assistant was saying that everyone was raving about improvements


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2022)

Who ordered 20mph winds for tomorrow?


----------



## Pants (Aug 1, 2022)

The starter will tell you that it's a "gentle zephyr".


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm in my b&b in the middle of nowhere (somewhere off the M20 near Ashford) Hinxhill, I think.  Found a decent pub up the road....

Should be there silly early tomorrow!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2022)

We’re aiming to meet at 10.30 tomorrow and may eat before the round rather than after. 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2022)

Bloody hell...  I ache all over from yesterday
🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody hell...  I ache all over from yesterday
🥺🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

I'm a little sun/wind burnt 😣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I'm a little sun/wind burnt 😣
		
Click to expand...

Same as that Chris, but I've seized up!!
Can hardly walk mate.
Hopefully a piping hot shower will help...
🥺🥺🥺


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Same as that Chris, but I've seized up!!
Can hardly walk mate.
Hopefully a piping hot shower will help...
🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

........... and a rub down with the Radio Times ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2022)

chrisd said:



			........... and a rub down with the Radio Times ?
		
Click to expand...

Sporting Life Chris, Sporting Life.
Shower taken, feel a lot better now.
Just got to go and scrub Richart's back now...
😱😱😱


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Sporting Life Chris, Sporting Life.
Shower taken, feel a lot better now.
Just got to go and scrub Richart's back now...
😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting on BIM and Mrs BIM to call for my services, and we didn't order the Sporting Life  - schoolboy error !


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2022)

Is it shorts weather or long trousers?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is it shorts weather or long trousers?  

Click to expand...

Long trousers for me.
Thin ones, but long.
I don't have the legs for shorts 😱😱😱


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2022)

BIM and I were shorts yesterday and I am also today ( not seen BIM yet) socks need to be white and cover the ankles


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2022)

chrisd said:



			BIM and I were shorts yesterday and I am also today ( not seen BIM yet) socks need to be white and cover the ankles
		
Click to expand...

I’m here 😁 And in shorts, but with long trousers on standby in case my local weather correspondent is wrong 🤔


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2022)

Brilliant two days golf. 
Didn't win any prizes, but that's irrelevant.
Great company and some superb golf played at times.


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Brilliant two days golf.
Didn't win any prizes, but that's irrelevant.
Great company and some superb golf played at times.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean we didn't win anything ? We beat the B team. Fancy being beaten by three chompers and TXL.

Many thanks for organising Rob, and for the bed and dinner. Give Sam a belated kiss from me, and tell her I do like the lights.

Looking forward to next year.


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2022)

Got home at 9.00...4 hours with a coffee stop at Clackett Lane and motorways behaving!

Really enjoyed it,  great old club, interesting course in that wind and burnt fairways.   Old school!

Ta for organising


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Brilliant two days golf.
Didn't win any prizes, but that's irrelevant.
Great company and some superb golf played at times.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyable 2 days, sorry about someone being sick down your shirt Rob. Cant believe that a young fully fit team of golf leg ends lost to 2 plonkers, a left handed midget and TXL - it's a strange world 🤔🤔🤫


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2022)

Thanks Rob for organising, great couple of days at a lovely course with old friends. 

I don’t mind coming second and donating a fiver to Leftie’s retirement fund, although I did draw the line at signing Richart’s one. 

What are you going to spend your fiver on Rob? 🤔


----------



## Leftie (Aug 3, 2022)

Lovely to meet up again with old (and I do mean old) good friends who I haven't seen in ages for a great day out. 'twas a tad breezy which helped on the front 9 but made the back 9 a bit more difficult, but no problem for those who honed their playing in the wind skills at Cooden last year. 

Fortunately, playing with the "2 plonkers" and TXL, my skills weren't needed too often and it was fitting that the A team took the Forum honours.  Thanks for the fiver Blue - it will go towards my winter heating fund.  I think Rob was going to put his towards dry cleaning his shirt 

Thanks for organising again Rob.  Great day and looking forward to next year.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			What are you going to spend your fiver on Rob? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I loved the fact none of you knobheads were willing to pay me...
🥺🥺🥺


----------



## IanM (Aug 3, 2022)

I've got a note in diary that I owe you a fiver! 😁

Are you at Hayling?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			I've got a note in diary that I owe you a fiver! 😁

Are you at Hayling?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not worried about the fiver Ian.
It just made me smile that neither of the other tosspots wanted to be seen paying Smiffy out
😉😉😉


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I loved the fact none of you knobheads were willing to pay me...
🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous , we were so pleased for you. I think the problem was your shirt, it was so bright it hurt our eyes getting near to you to hand the I'll gotten gains over  😖


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Outrageous , we were so pleased for you. I think the problem was your shirt, it was so bright it hurt our eyes getting near to you to hand the I'll gotten gains over  😖
		
Click to expand...

It is now Smiffy's lucky shirt and he will be wearing it at all forum meets.


----------



## IanM (Aug 3, 2022)

I think we need a bad shirt comp at H4H.  Or is the award already tied up?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2022)

richart said:



			It is now Smiffy's lucky shirt and he will be wearing it at all forum meets.

Click to expand...

Lucky ?????????

The only luck was TXL turning up, otherwise you were in for a pasting. 

Oh! And also, you went out before us when the wind was much calmer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I'm not worried about the fiver Ian.
It just made me smile that neither of the other tosspots wanted to be seen paying Smiffy out
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because we’d never have heard the end of it. 🤔😁

Love you really Rob 😘😘


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Oh! And also, you went out before us when the wind was much calmer
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. 30mph as opposed to 31mph.
You tart....
🙄🙄🙄😉


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Lucky ?????????

The only luck was TXL turning up, otherwise you were in for a pasting. 

Oh! And also, you went out before us when the wind was much calmer
		
Click to expand...

 You forgot the luck he had that you were in the B team.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2022)

richart said:



			You forgot the luck he had that you were in the B team.
		
Click to expand...

That was a given !


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2022)

https://macadegolf.com/collections/latest-men/products/floral-masters-script-shirt

@Smiffy modelling career beckons?


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2022)

IanM said:



https://macadegolf.com/collections/latest-men/products/floral-masters-script-shirt

@Smiffy modelling career beckons?
		
Click to expand...

 Don't encourage him.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2022)

richart said:



			Don't encourage him.

Click to expand...

He doesn't need any encouragement, that's the problem.  He needs a mirror or properly functioning colour vision. 

Morning Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2022)

IanM said:



https://macadegolf.com/collections/latest-men/products/floral-masters-script-shirt

@Smiffy modelling career beckons?
		
Click to expand...

£60.00???
No thanks.
I quite like it though
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2022)

£60... surely you paid more for Tuesday's masterpiece?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			£60... surely you paid more for Tuesday's masterpiece?
		
Click to expand...

£29.99


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2022)

Now everyone will get one!


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 4, 2022)

Do you  get paid £29.99 everytime you wear it or is it a one off payment up front?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			No everyone will get one!

Click to expand...

No. They. Won't.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Do you  get paid £29.99 everytime you wear it or is it a one off payment up front?
		
Click to expand...

Every time I wear it.
An additional fee if I finish top ten 
Nice little earner.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			£29.99
		
Click to expand...

They allow that at Cooden?😉


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			They allow that at Cooden?😉
		
Click to expand...

Not for everybody.
I'm "special" so I'm told.
It's surprising how many people know I'm from Kent too, because they keep whispering it as I walk by...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2022)

IanM said:



https://macadegolf.com/collections/latest-men/products/floral-masters-script-shirt

@Smiffy modelling career beckons?
		
Click to expand...

Like I say, it was nice.
But I've actually ordered this one.....
https://macadegolf.com/collections/shirts/products/sheen-tour-tech-polo-shirt

Coming to a golf course near you soon...
Free shipping. What's not to like???


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			What's not to like???
		
Click to expand...

The shirt ??


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The shirt ??
		
Click to expand...

Think it is called 'attack of the seagulls'


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The shirt ??
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky git.
I've just bought a light grey pair of trousers too!!
😳😳😳😳


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 5, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The shirt ??
		
Click to expand...

Sort of thing Megan Markle would wear 😂


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Cheeky git.
I've just bought a light grey pair of trousers too!!
😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

They'll be nice at your age when you have a little dribble 😖😖


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Sort of thing Megan Markle would wear 😂
		
Click to expand...

The old German Chancellor??


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2022)

Hubba Bubba!!!...............and I do mean the shirts, not the bloke.


----------

